# Fed Park Ranger



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

Need a little info on this position.
I know you need to have the commission from umass and such, but my question is how much hiiring do you do out of boston??
Do you guys get any substatial OT??
Seems like a possible lead into fed enviornmental investigator position down the road.
They max out at gs 9 with LE retirement.....


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

My info is rather dated but I think most of it is still applicable.

I graduated from the National Park Service Seasonal Law Enforcement Training Program at UMASS ten years ago. This qualifies you to get a level II commission and serve as a seasonal park ranger. Many seasonal park rangers get hired later as full time Rangers down the road. It can take a while. 

There are some parks, such as Boston and Philadelphia, that are known as "status" parks where people get hired as Rangers and get status so they can transfer to more desirable parks later.

Full time Rangers are GS9, seasonals are not.

The fulltime academy is at FLETC and is quite long. 

I know seasonal and full time Rangers who have gone to a wide variety of positions in the Federal government, myself included.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

Check your pm. I sent you some info there


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Yogi: Please I'm begging you take this picnic basket back...I don't want to be your jail cell bear!

Ranger Smith: Don't worry Yogi it will only hurt the first couple of times...kinda like a Boo-Boo.*


----------

